# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ πρωσοπηκοτητας και συνδρομων !!!

## Molostroi

ειναι δυο διαφορετικα τεστ φανταζομε

ειναι ενα θεμα που ολοι μου λεν να μην ασχολουμε μαζι του γιατι με ριχνει ψυχολογικα κ εγω αφτο νομιζω...
ολοι επισις μου λενε οτι ειμαι πολυ διαφορετικος τυπος κ πιστεβω πως ηρ8ε η ωρα να ψαξω τι ακριβος συμβαινει ... ισως να υπαρχουν τεχνικεσ βελτίοσεις σε καποια πραγματα.... κ θα κερδισω και καλη αυτογνοσια εφοσον εχουν τυποποποιη8ει οι περισοτερεσ διαταραχες κ συνδρομα...

το προβλημα που πεζει ειναι το εξης , μηπως απλοσ ειμαι εκεντρικος οπως οι περισοτεροι καλιτεχνες απλα ?

επισις εχω ακουσει ποσ οσο ψαχνεις αφτα τα πραγματα σιναντας κ σιμπεριφορες του εαφτου σου κ ισος να νομιζεις οτι εχεις κατι χορισ ναχεισ τπτ.. η και το αντιθετο...

τεσπα στο θεμα μας... που μπορω να βρω Τεστ πρωσοπηκοτητας και συνδρομων ?

ευχαριστω.. μην ακουσω παλι κακιες για τα ορθογραφικα ... εδω μιλαμε για προσωπηκοτιτα ... κατι που 8α τοχουμε για ολη μας τιν ζωη 24/7 .... !!!

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχω γνωρισει ακομα ανθρωπο που να ειναι πανομοιοτυπος με εναν αλλο.
Σιγουρα υπαρχουν τεστακια και συνδρομα και ταμπελλες και αρωστιες ψυχολογικες κλπ.

Εσυ θες να μαθεις κατα ποσο εισαι διαφορετικος?

Την αυτοβελτιωση την καταλαβαινω ναι , ολοι την επιζητουμε , οπως και την προσαρμοστικοτητα στο ευρυτερο κοινωνικο συνολο πολλες φορες.

----------


## Molostroi

Ολοι ειμαστε διαφορετικοι φιλε μου συμφονω... αλλα εγω νιοθω ποσ κατι δεν παει καλα... δεν ειμαι κοινοτιπος
θελω να δω αν ανοικο σε καπια κατηγορια απο ολα αφτα τα σινδρομα + διαταραχες .. να βρω τιν ιδανικι πορια που πρεπει να ακολου8ισω απο εδω κ στο εξης
και να μαθω επιτελους σε πια κατιγορια ανθροπων ανοικω...σε πολυ σπανια σιγουρα , σιγουρα θα εχει κ πολη ενδιαφερον....
που θα βρω εγκριρα τεστ ? εχουν ολοι οι ψυχιατροι στο χορο τους ? στα δημιοσια κεντρα ψυχικης υγιας εχουν ?

ξερεται αγαπιτοι σιμ-φορουμιτες ?

----------


## researcher

υπαρχουν θεραπευτες που μπορουν να εφαρμοσουν ενα τεστ προσωπικοτητας που λεγεται νομιζω mmpi

ειναι πολυ ακριβο να τον αγορασει κανεις αλλα μερικοι θεραπευτες το εχουν αγορασει και το εφαρμοζουν

παρε μερικα τηλεφωνα στην τυχη σε ψυχολογους η ψυχιατρους της περιοχης σου και ρωτησε!!!

εαν το εχουν και ποσο κανει να το εφαρμοσουν σε εσενα και να το αναλυσουν

εαν εχει τοσο πολυ ενδιαφερον για σενα να μαθεις τα χαρακτηριστικα της δικης σου προσωοικοτητας

παντα κατα προσεγγιση βεβαια

καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## Molostroi

σε ευχαριστω μαν θα το κοιταξω !

----------

